# ISO cold appetizer suggestions



## danpeikes (Feb 10, 2008)

OK I am trying to revamp the menu I serve to my guests on the sabbath.  SO I want to start with a cold appetizer and I am looking for suggestions.  I am strictly kosher, so I am looking for a dish that contains no dairy, pork, or shellfish product.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 10, 2008)

What about Gazpacho?


----------



## merstar (Feb 11, 2008)

Not a cold appetizer, but rather, room temperature, there are lots of bruschetta recipes to choose from. Here are a few to check out:

Eggplant (Aubergine) Bruschetta
Eggplant (Aubergine) Bruschetta Recipe | Recipezaar

Ultimate Bruschetta
Ultimate Bruschetta Recipe | Recipezaar

White Bean Bruschetta
White Bean Bruschetta Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Feb 11, 2008)

danpeikes said:


> OK I am trying to revamp the menu I serve to my guests on the sabbath.  SO I want to start with a cold appetizer and I am looking for suggestions.  I am strictly kosher, so I am looking for a dish that contains no dairy, pork, or shellfish product.  Any suggestions?



how about either marinated beef or marinated tofu salad in cucumber cups?

cook and chill either tofu or cooked beef in an asian marinade.  when r eady to serve toss with some sliced red peppers, scallions, and such and serve in hollowed out cucumber cups


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 11, 2008)

danpeikes said:


> OK I am trying to revamp the menu I serve to my guests on the sabbath.  SO I want to start with a cold appetizer and I am looking for suggestions.  I am strictly kosher, so I am looking for a dish that contains no dairy, pork, or shellfish product.  Any suggestions?



Thai spring rolls - rice wraps filled with shredded lettuce and chicken, julienned carrots and cucumbers, and fresh basil or mint, with spicy peanut dipping sauce.

Veggie sushi rolls.

Deviled eggs.

Fruit skewers - melon balls, grapes, strawberries, pineapple cubes.

HTH.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 11, 2008)

merstar said:


> Not a cold appetizer, but rather, room temperature, there are lots of bruschetta recipes to choose from. Here are a few to check out:
> 
> Eggplant (Aubergine) Bruschetta
> Eggplant (Aubergine) Bruschetta Recipe | Recipezaar
> ...



That is a good point. When I read cold I assumed chilled. I guess cold could be anything not heated up...


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 12, 2008)

*Homemade Pimento Cheese Spread??*

*Pimento Cheese (better than that stuff you buy at the store!!)

Thanks to BobS and Jose at the Addicted to BBQ forum*

Mother’s Everyday Pimento Cheese

ingredients
1/2 lb extra-sharp Vermont white Cheddar
1/2 lb extra-sharp aged New York (orange) Cheddar
1 (7-oz) jar pimentos, drained and finely chopped
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
cayenne to taste
2/3 cup mayonnaise preparation
Finely grate cheeses into a large bowl. Stir in pimentos, black pepper, cayenne, and salt to taste with a fork. Then stir in mayonnaise, mashing mixture with fork until relatively smooth. (It should be flecked with small pieces of pimento.)

Scrape spread into a crock or jar and chill, covered, at least 2 hours to allow flavors to develop.

If you really want to make this pimento cheese the way my mother does, and you happen to own a hand-crank meat grinder, run the two cheeses once through the fine blade of the grinder into a mixing bowl. Mother simply used to grind the pimentos with the cheeses, but now she prefers to mash them with a heavy fork on a plate until they break up into tiny pieces.

She uses homemade mayonnaise but also endorses Hellmann's (a.k.a. Best Foods).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Foster's Pimento Cheese

1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese (4 oz.)
1 1/2 cups shredded Parmesan cheese (6 oz.)
1 cup shredded smoked Gouda cheese (4 oz.)
1 red sweet pepper roasted seeded and chopped
1 green sweet pepper roasted seeded and chopped
1 cup good-quality mayonnaise
1 jalapeno pepper seeded and finely chopped
1 tbs cider vinegar
1 tbs honey
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp freshly ground black pepper
Cilantro leaves or flat-leaf parsley

Mix together cheeses and roasted peppers in a large bowl. In a medium bowl combine mayonnaise, jalapeno, vinegar, honey, salt, and pepper; stir to blend.
Stir mayonnaise mixture into cheese mixture; mix well. Season with additional salt and pepper, if desired. Refrigerate in an airtight container for up to I week. Garnish with cilantro. Makes about 4 cups.

*********************************

This is recipe #1







The only tinkering I did was NO cayenne, but did add some smoked paprika. Good stuff, for sure 

Next time will add some chopped pickles. Time after that I plan on playing with some Black Mustard BBQ Slather and/or horseradish to the recipe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 12, 2008)

AAB - that looks FABULOUS, & I've saved it for myself, but the OP requested nothing with dairy products.

I definitely thank you, however.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 12, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> AAB - that looks FABULOUS, & I've saved it for myself, *but the OP requested nothing with dairy products.*
> 
> I definitely thank you, however.



Doh!!! I missed that....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 12, 2008)

Plus, I want you to know that your delicious suggestions have now forced me to add pimento cheese (which I love) ingredients to my weekly shopping list. Thanks a lot - lol!!!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 13, 2008)

OK...NO dairy this time around 

Great appetizer.

There are tons of recipes out there on the Internet for *Texas Caviar*. This *ONE* recipe that I've been making for years is based on my visit to the Big Texan Steak House in Amarillo back in the 90's. Do Not confuse it with their recipe, as I've b@stardized it to fit my likes. All amounts are approximate and open to any interpretation.

3 15oz(?) cans of Black Eyed Peas/beans
½ small red onion, chopped and diced thin
½ cup, + or -, canned jalapeno's, chopped fine
2 cloves of garlic crushed
ground black pepper to your taste
a few good drops of your favorite hot sauce
1/3 cup, + or -, zesty Italian dressing *

Drain the beans, add the rest of the ingredients except dressing. Stir well. Add dressing and stir until your desired consistency, adding more if you like. Let sit overnight. Stir and adjust your heat level, if needed. Serve with tortilla chips.

* olive oil and red wine vinegar can be substituted here.


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 13, 2008)

merstar said:


> Not a cold appetizer, but rather, room temperature, there are lots of bruschetta recipes to choose from. Here are a few to check out:
> 
> Eggplant (Aubergine) Bruschetta
> Eggplant (Aubergine) Bruschetta Recipe | Recipezaar
> ...


 

Bruschetta sounds like a great Idea. It sounds like a great way I can take a traditional dish of chopped liver and class it up a bit. Then I will garnish it with some peppers or something to make it look pretty. *Can I make the Crustinis a day in advance?*


----------



## merstar (Feb 13, 2008)

danpeikes said:


> Bruschetta sounds like a great Idea. It sounds like a great way I can take a traditional dish of chopped liver and class it up a bit. Then I will garnish it with some peppers or something to make it look pretty. *Can I make the Crustinis a day in advance?*



Yes - just keep them in an airtight container. 
The chopped liver idea sounds great.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Mar 14, 2008)

You could do some sort of duck or goose terrine.  IMO nothing beats a good forcemeat creation for an appetizer.

I don't think anything about the fowl terrine would make it not kosher.


----------

